# Screening of "The Business of Being Born"?



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

Is anyone thinking of or actually organizing a screening of "The Business of Being Born" is your community? I'm curious because I'm considering floating the idea to my local AP group, but wanted some input first. Anyone?

If you're curious, here's the website for more info: www.thebusinessofbeingborn.com


----------



## jentilla (Nov 18, 2004)

I just emailed them to do a showing in my area! Thanks!


----------



## SamuraiMom (Nov 7, 2006)

I am going to post this question in my Tribal area, New England, as it seems that the one viewing in Conn has already passed. Thanks!


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

We're doing one in Atlanta, www.babystepsonline.net.


----------



## siobhang (Oct 23, 2005)

There will be a screening at the Arlington Cinema and Draft (northern Virginia) house on Oct 13th at 7pm.

http://www.arlingtondrafthouse.com/?page=event&eid=504

The doors will open at 6 pm for a meet and greet prior to the film, with food and beverages available, and there will be a Q&A directly after the screening.


----------



## ColetteInIllinois (Feb 14, 2007)

We're hosting the Chicago Premier along with a fundraising dinner for the Coalition for Illinois Midwifery, which is the lobbying "entity" behind the CPM licensure bill. Nov 11, 2007. http://www.brownpapertickets.com/event/21221


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

subbing


----------

